# Varrox..... Now treatment free.



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I went to my sisters house to help her ready for her annual 4 of July get together. My birthday was just under two weeks ago, so as customary she gave me my birthday present late. A new Varrox. and 10 pounds of Oxalic acid.. I think that is a lifetime supply! My old Varrox works ok but the clamps that go on the battery are worn and sometimes I do a treatment only to fond out the Oxalic acid did not vaporize. All I had to do was wiggle the clamps and I was off to the races. Guess see got tired of listening to me gripe when I treated her hives! LOL.

Any way Since I got this for my birthday and it did not cost me a cent. Does that make me treatment free? 

BTW She got it from member here SNL, And was very impresses with the service. she asked me to thank Larry! So Thanks Larry from my sister.
Now I can treat faster maybe 2 hive at a time if I ever get around to putting new clamps on the old one.


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

yay! I almost never get what I ask for.
I thought about using my lawn tractor to power the vaporizer. My thought was that a constant voltage would make for a more predictable time interval. What do you use for power, and how well does it work, if I may ask?


----------



## Norcalkyle (Apr 23, 2015)

I purchased mine from the same source and was very happy with the service and timely delivery.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

That's a nice gift.


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

I ordered my first Varrox this year. Placed the order on 06/26 and received it on 06/29. I was very impressed by the quick turnaround.


----------



## I'llbeedan (Mar 31, 2013)

gnor said:


> yay! I almost never get what I ask for.
> I thought about using my lawn tractor to power the vaporizer. My thought was that a constant voltage would make for a more predictable time interval. What do you use for power, and how well does it work, if I may ask?


 I have been with Tenbears when he has treated some hives, He had a 4 wheeler that he transports equipment to the apiary. He has bolts that stick out of the fender wired to the battery of the 4 wheeler.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

that's almost as free as it gets.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

gnor said:


> yay! I almost never get what I ask for.
> I thought about using my lawn tractor to power the vaporizer. My thought was that a constant voltage would make for a more predictable time interval. What do you use for power, and how well does it work, if I may ask?


Gnor, I use my lawn tractor for mine. It takes a little longer than using a car battery but works perfectly.


----------



## wexler (Sep 24, 2015)

Would an 18v battery from a cordless drill work? I was thinking about this but didn't want to burn my new varrox up.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

wexler said:


> Would an 18v battery from a cordless drill work?


No, 12 volt only.....


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Shoot. I ask for a GPS and get a compass from WalMart.
Ask for a MP3 and get a harmonica. 
They like to play these little games.


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

I've been 100% treatment free since my last treatment.


----------



## ovrkil (May 11, 2014)

No treatment fee lucky you.


----------

